# Eclipse BLA - balanced line adapter



## XtantFreak (Mar 30, 2012)

I am looking to pick up an eclipse balanced line adapter, model #37601, for use with eclipse cd8061, cd8062, and cd8053. Please advise if you have or come across one for sale. 

Sorry to post here, but I cannot yet post under classifieds.

Thanks!


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

These are tough to find now a days. Extremely rare. Once the opportunity reveals itself, snatch it as fast as you can.


----------



## XtantFreak (Mar 30, 2012)

So I've found! Let me know if you come across one. Thanks a lot.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

If I do, you're the first to know.


----------



## robsterco (Jun 29, 2015)

I have one.


----------

